# GreenTRX Spreader Settings



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I just visited Ewing for the first today for a bag of GreenTRX because of all of the great reviews I have seen here. I was taking a look at the Application chart and I know I am supposed to apply at 3lbs-6lbs per 1000 but I didn't see any spreader settings like have seen on most of the other products I use. I am guessing because this is a "Professional" product. Just wondering if anyone wants to or can share their spreader Settings. I use the Scott's broadcast spreader with Edge Gaurd....yeah I know it's not the best but it gets the job done. Thanks in advance for any info or tips!!


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

They have a newer product called Anugreen that is prob cheaper, but I bet the settings are the same for this and GreenTrx

https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anugreen-Spreader-settings-V4.pdf

A safe bet for the Scott's spreader (I have one too) is 5 or 6. Good luck and let us know what you think of the results. I'm prob going to get some too.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

bmw said:


> They have a newer product called Anugreen that is prob cheaper, but I bet the settings are the same for this and GreenTrx
> 
> https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anugreen-Spreader-settings-V4.pdf
> 
> A safe bet for the Scott's spreader (I have one too) is 5 or 6. Good luck and let us know what you think of the results. I'm prob going to get some too.


Thanks!! That makes sense. The Anugreen calls for 4.7 lbs per 1000 and GreenTRX has a rate of 4.7 lbs per 1000 too which is perfect because the 50 lb. bag will cover my 10,000 sq ft.

I will definitely post results.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

bmw said:


> They have a newer product called Anugreen that is prob cheaper, but I bet the settings are the same for this and GreenTrx
> 
> https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anugreen-Spreader-settings-V4.pdf
> 
> A safe bet for the Scott's spreader (I have one too) is 5 or 6. Good luck and let us know what you think of the results. I'm prob going to get some too.


I just finished applying GreenTRX and watering it in. I used setting 6.5 and I ran out of product right at the end so that means it was applied at about 5 lbs/1000. So 6 or 5.5 setting will be closer to that 4.7 lbs/1000 mentioned on the bag. If the GreenTRX works as well as everyone says then I will stick with the 6.5 setting next time.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Hope it works well. Thought about stopping by Ewing yesterday when I was in KC but ran out of time. Never been to a store like Ewing or Site One. Is it pretty overwhelming or is it fairly easy to find what your looking for? My nearest one is over an hour away so I've always just gone to a local farm and home store for my seed and fert. They sell high quality stuff so not sure it even worth going to Ewing. If I did I'd have to stock up on 46-0-0 and a couple bags of GreenTRX.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Hope it works well. Thought about stopping by Ewing yesterday when I was in KC but ran out of time. Never been to a store like Ewing or Site One. Is it pretty overwhelming or is it fairly easy to find what your looking for? My nearest one is over an hour away so I've always just gone to a local farm and home store for my seed and fert. They sell high quality stuff so not sure it even worth going to Ewing. If I did I'd have to stock up on 46-0-0 and a couple bags of GreenTRX.


Thanks. I have been to Site One, Do My Own and now Ewing. At first it was all kind of overwhelming just because I was seeing all of the products that I have only seen online for the first time. I had to fight the urge to buy 1 of everything lol. Once that feeling passes then you can get down to business. I will say that since those stores are geared more towards professionals you should probably have a good idea of what you want before you go in. Don't get me wrong the employees were all friendly and helpful they probably aren't going want to answer grass 101 questions. I am not an expert at all but I had done some research before hand so I was able to ask for what I wanted and he answered a few other questions about it as well. If you have never been it's at least worth going just to check out the cool stuff they have.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Just got back from Ewing where I got a 50lb bag of GreenTRX for $24 and a 40lb bag of Humic DG for $40. Going to THROWER DOWN both this afternoon! Looking forward to seeing results in a week or so!!! First time trying GreenTRX but I like the fact that it's homogenous and will add organic matter to the soil...which my soil desperately needs.

I just read that Humic DG is blendable with other ferts, so I may just mix it with the GreenTRX and THROW DOWN... Sounds like an unbeatable combination, but we'll see!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Good luck!! I am enjoying the results. The results would probably be 10x better if I was getting the proper amount of rain.


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> Hope it works well. Thought about stopping by Ewing yesterday when I was in KC but ran out of time. Never been to a store like Ewing or Site One. Is it pretty overwhelming or is it fairly easy to find what your looking for? My nearest one is over an hour away so I've always just gone to a local farm and home store for my seed and fert. They sell high quality stuff so not sure it even worth going to Ewing. If I did I'd have to stock up on 46-0-0 and a couple bags of GreenTRX.


The Olathe store has no GreenTRX. you have to special order and pay for freight i was quoted 44 dollars per bag.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

jvilla said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it works well. Thought about stopping by Ewing yesterday when I was in KC but ran out of time. Never been to a store like Ewing or Site One. Is it pretty overwhelming or is it fairly easy to find what your looking for? My nearest one is over an hour away so I've always just gone to a local farm and home store for my seed and fert. They sell high quality stuff so not sure it even worth going to Ewing. If I did I'd have to stock up on 46-0-0 and a couple bags of GreenTRX.
> ...


Good to know. Saves me a trip over there then. $44 isn't terrible(cheaper than Carbon X) but once you factor in driving over there (over an hour away) it probably isn't worth it. Just stay with what I get over here in Topeka.


----------

